# EvenTT09 parking



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Hello

I'm wondering if we have safe parking set aside for us? As the venue is open to the general public on Sunday, will we be expected to park where we can, amongst cars belonging to the general public who are there to enjoy the Country Park in the context of a family day out?

Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi Joe I've been trying to ring you , we have a seperate section set aside for decent cars and MkIs aw well :lol: :lol: no other cars parked anywhere near.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Hi Joe I've been trying to ring you , we have a seperate section set aside for decent cars and MkIs aw well :lol: :lol: no other cars parked anywhere near.


Hi Andrew

Very funny...I suppose I'll just have to rub shoulders with the 'MK2' brigade, you know the type, Help the Aged volunteers, pipe and slipper slowcoaches belonging to a lower socio-economic level than the owners of the *Iconic TT*.

Ouch! I'll get 'me' coat :lol:

Joe 8)


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Rother Valley Country Park is only a 'hop and a skip' at 107 miles, so Judy and me will be travelling there and back on Sunday.

Joe


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

TTCool said:


> Rother Valley Country Park is only a 'hop and a skip' at 107 miles, so Judy and me will be travelling there and back on Sunday.
> 
> Joe


308 miles each way for me if i'm crazy enough to come!! 8) 8) 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

GRE608Y said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > Rother Valley Country Park is only a 'hop and a skip' at 107 miles, so Judy and me will be travelling there and back on Sunday.
> ...


308 miles????? Where in Surrey are you? Guildford is only 180 miles


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

GRE608Y said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > Rother Valley Country Park is only a 'hop and a skip' at 107 miles, so Judy and me will be travelling there and back on Sunday.
> ...


...and 397 miles each way for us........but we'll still be there - this'll be my 5th year so I'm not stopping now 

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> GRE608Y said:
> 
> 
> > TTCool said:
> ...


We all know you are crazy though :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> We all know you are crazy though :wink:












Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > We all know you are crazy though :wink:
> ...


Did you answer John Cs question about that one ?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Did you answer John Cs question about that one ?


Nope, I'm too much of a lady 

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Hev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Did you answer John Cs question about that one ?
> ...


Do you still have dungarees? :roll: :-*


----------



## drnh (Jul 9, 2009)

Will the private TTOC club member parking be signed?

Daz


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

drnh said:


> Will the private TTOC club member parking be signed?
> 
> Daz


Yes, but,turn left turn left turn right


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

You missed a "Vere Left"

Once past the barrier booth, you need to go left over the bridge, left again, then vere left, and then right into our area.

But there will indeed be signs up.


----------



## drnh (Jul 9, 2009)

Nem said:


> You missed a "Vere Left"
> 
> Once past the barrier booth, you need to go left over the bridge, left again, then vere left, and then right into our area.
> 
> But there will indeed be signs up.


Blimey!!

Have we got a postcode for our car park? :lol:

Daz


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TT09 1TT


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Hope the ground is well drained if you are parked on grass :wink: otherwise someone may need to bring a tractor for the 150's and 180's  :wink:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Just what i was thinking. Thankfully i have a 225. :wink:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Hmmm, parking on grass and wet weather forecast = green ice.

Think I might put a couple of tow ropes in the boot.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Are we parking on grass, in a field or anywhere we could get stuck? I've seen this happen on a cruise...not amusing :? Hard standing or as near as, I hope.

Joe


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

TTCool said:


> Are we parking on grass, in a field or anywhere we could get stuck? I've seen this happen on a cruise...not amusing :? Hard standing or as near as, I hope.
> 
> Joe


It's all grass.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Snow chains and wellington boots then. Best be prepared 

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Nem said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > Are we parking on grass, in a field or anywhere we could get stuck? I've seen this happen on a cruise...not amusing :? Hard standing or as near as, I hope.
> ...


Would that be grass, as in a field or a reasonably level grassed area provided by the Country Park for customer parking, I wonder...can be two quite different scenarios.

Joe


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I am a little concerned as its right on the lake and then with the recent rain it could be a wee bit damp under foot!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

It's pretty flat, slightly leading down to the lake, but I think it's fine.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

That looks good and will hopefully stay quite well drained!

:roll:


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

defo chains, unless baking sun otherwise saturated ground, there will be 1mtr of clay under that at least


----------



## peace (May 12, 2008)

hi lads the ground is fine just been for a ride down with bec, (didnt get the wrong day honest!) :roll: st seen a bloody snake though!


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

peace said:


> hi lads the ground is fine just been for a ride down with bec, (didnt get the wrong day honest!) :roll: st seen a bloody snake though!


top man


----------

